# Mehrwehrtnummer von Beep World



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

Ist es zulässig, das ein HP Anbieter wie Beep Handylogos über eine 0190 Nummer vertreibt ohne das ein Alterhinweis oder so kommt??

Im Fernsehen sieht man ja immer wieder diese ganzen JAMBA und Handylogowerbungen. Bei denen kommt aber ein Hinweis, das wenn man noch keine 18 ist sich das Einverständnis der Eltern holen muss..

Hier mal als Beispiel, wie das bei BEEP aussieht:

_url gelöscht, das Posten kommerzieller URLs ist gemäß NUBs nicht gestattet tf/mod_


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

Wie soll ich zeigen was ich meine, wenn ich die URL nicht posten darf??


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 Juni 2004)

Melde Dich an und schicke eine PN an einen Moderator.


----------



## technofreak (30 Juni 2004)

melde dich an,  laß dich für das Linkforum freischalten dort können solche Links gepostet werden 
(Unter Beachtung der Regeln für das Linkforum) , schau mal unter das Eingabefeld in dem du deinen
Text schreibst, dort hast du mit dem Absenden den  Nutzungsbedingungen zugestimmt 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php

Ausnahmen  davon gibt es nicht 

tf


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Juli 2004)

Azrail7777 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es zulässig, das ein HP Anbieter wie Beep Handylogos über eine 0190 Nummer vertreibt ohne das ein Alterhinweis oder so kommt??
> 
> Im Fernsehen sieht man ja immer wieder diese ganzen JAMBA und Handylogowerbungen. Bei denen kommt aber ein Hinweis, das wenn man noch keine 18 ist sich das Einverständnis der Eltern holen muss..
> 
> ...



So einfach ist die Frage nicht zu beantworten.

Grundsätzlich gibt es für Mehrwertdienste keine Altersbeschränkung. das Problem ist aber, dass kostenverpflichtende Vertragsabschlüsse von Minderjährigen "schwebend unwirksam" sind, bis dass die Eltern zustimmen. Wie möchte man solches im anonymen Internet oder bei Handynutzung machen?

Daher die umgekehrte Systematik bei Jamba etc. - die Kinder sind aufgefordert, erst die Zustimmung zu holen und dann zu bestellen. So kann Jamba (theoretisch) davon ausgehen, dass jeder, der abschließt, entweder volljährig ist oder aber die elterliche Zustimmung hat. Vertrag wirksam.

Ohne diese Klausel ändert sich also eigentlich nur die Beweissituation: Beepworld muss ggf. belegen, dass das Einverständnis der Eltern vorlag - oder sich eben ein solches holen. Widersprechen die Eltern: Tschüs.

Hierbei kommt aber jetzt ein sog. "Vertrauensschutz" ins Spiel: Vielleicht kann Beepworld argumentieren, man sei vom Einverständnis ausgegangen, da Minderjährige normalerweise kein Telefon haben und daher die Telefonnutzung mit Einverständnis der Eltern statt fand. Dieses Einverständnis ("Nutze mein Telefon für 0190-Nummern") reicht aus, damit der Vertrag wirksam ist.

Anders natürlich, wenn nachgewiesen wird, dass ein Anbieter genau diese Argumentation rechtsmissbräuchlich ausgenutzt hat, um zu schädigen ...

Und ab hier ist's eine Einzelfallfrage, die ich vorliegend nicht klären kann.

Und hier übrigens auch sonst keiner: Es wird anheim gestellt, rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die (Nutzungsbedingungen NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------

